# 2 Litters Need Homes in New Hampshire



## see_the_turtle (Jul 10, 2010)

Hello, I recently adopted 2 female rats who have both had unexpected litters. I am in south-western New Hampshire. The babies were born 7/10 & 7/11 so they would be ready to go week of 8/10. I am trying to find them homes so I don't have to take them to the Humane Society. I could travel if someone is in the New England area or I could meet half way.
please email me at [email protected] if interested.
thanks in advance.


----------

